# Suche 2-Achs Inclinometer



## easy (16 März 2008)

Hallo,
wo in Österreich bzw. Deutschland kann ich eifach Sensoren bestellen?

Ich sucher zur Zeit ein 2-Achs Inclinometer mit 2 4-20mA Ausgängen.

Danke

Herbert


----------



## WL7001 (16 März 2008)

easy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wo in Österreich bzw. Deutschland kann ich eifach Sensoren bestellen?
> 
> Ich sucher zur Zeit ein 2-Achs Inclinometer mit 2 4-20mA Ausgängen.
> ...



Hier gibt es z.B. welche  

http://www.amos-sensoren.de/Katalog/index.html

oder hier

http://posital.de/de/products/POSITAL/AbsoluteInclinometers/AbsoluteInclinometers_ACS_base.html

Gruß Wilhelm


----------

